

Show HN: thsthn - 2 pictures tell a story - tdowns
http://thsthn.com

======
tdowns
This week we had a hack day to experiment with integrating our API with
mobile. The result was a fun little visual storytelling application we call
thsthn.

Two pictures and a simple icon allow you to convey rank, order or cause
visually.

We'd love to gather any feedback and hope you find it interesting!

